# Fellow wolves?



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Trying to break the ice and quit being so damn shy...maybe get to know a few people instead of being the loner here.

How many other wolves are there here? :3 What kind of wolves are here? I'm an Arctic/Timber wolf cross.
Any other feral furs? (I was told that's what quads are called..?)


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 10, 2008)

*walks up shyly, sits in front of you* I'm a wolf/husky mix with blue eyes and i'm a feral wolf most of the time


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't know if I count, but here goes. 

I am a Dire wolf/Black Cheetah hybrid


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 10, 2008)

You make me curious how many there actually are on here.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 10, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> *walks up shyly, sits in front of you* I'm a wolf/husky mix with blue eyes and i'm a feral wolf most of the time


*tail wag* You're the only feral, other than myself, that I've met ^^ Hi! 


Ainoko said:


> Don't know if I count, but here goes.
> 
> I am a Dire wolf/Black Cheetah hybrid


That's cool, I've never heard of that mix before 


Xipoid said:


> You make me curious how many there actually are on here.


Yus.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 10, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> *tail wag* You're the only feral, other than myself, that I've met ^^ Hi!
> 
> That's cool, I've never heard of that mix before
> 
> Yus.



*wags stubby tail and jumps around you playfully* yea..we are few...


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 10, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> *wags stubby tail and jumps around you playfully* yea..we are few...


 
*play bow, tail wag* Sadly enough ;-;


----------



## runner (Oct 10, 2008)

Blue timber wolf right here * wags tail*.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 10, 2008)

Black timber wolf garou.  *\|/


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 10, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Black timber wolf garou. *\|/


Woot  Hi!



runner said:


> Blue timber wolf right here * wags tail*.


*tail wag* Yo :3


----------



## Sernion (Oct 10, 2008)

Gray wolf here.. I think there are a LOT of wolves in furry fandom though


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 10, 2008)

Feral anything is rare in the furry fandom.

But wolves are quite popular as far as fursona's go


----------



## Joshhighloper (Oct 11, 2008)

Anthro wolf here, Im more a mechanic than running around sorta person. But I got hands so i can do this:
 *Scritches everyone behind their ears, then starts cooking sausages*

Hehe :grin:


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Feral anything is rare in the furry fandom.
> 
> But wolves are quite popular as far as fursona's go



I don't think they're rare, I've seen plenty of feral fursona's/characters around.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 11, 2008)

Pheonix is right, feral isn't very uncommon.

Wolves are, like, _the_ fursona. Certainly among the most popular.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

The peak of canine performance and intelligence. Can't have man's best friend without it's divine ancestry.


----------



## Joshhighloper (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, who wants a sausage? I got dripping steak too.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

ME!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1270728/


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm just a regular Timber Wolf myself *wags tail*



Joshhighloper said:


> Ok, who wants a sausage? I got dripping steak too.



I can has sausage and steak?


----------



## runner (Oct 11, 2008)

Who said sausage?!?!?! * looks around*


----------



## Inices (Oct 11, 2008)

I feel so left out. ;_;

Also what does feral mean?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 11, 2008)

*Waltzes in with heavy, thudding steps, and towers easily over the others, standing just short of three meters tall. Almost blindingly white fur may have made him stand out, or the fact that all he padded around in is a loin clothe.* I'm a pure dire wolf, ancient, and wise, I've scoured the world and haven't found another pure breed like myself, so I'm self-proclaimed the last, of the dire wolves.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi!
I'm a Timber wolf/Maned wolf cross. I have grey fur and blackish ears and slightly copper tinted hair. I do have a quad form (being something of a practicing shape shifter) in which I spend a large amount of time hunting things.

Here is a gretting howl from me to you. *howl*

Someone mentioned steak....noms...


----------



## Magica (Oct 11, 2008)

My alernate and oldest fursona is an Alaskan Wolf, Alaskan Husky cross.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 11, 2008)

*wanders in*

mmm Sausages =3

I be a Grey Wolf with Black fur but some white fur on tail and chest.


----------



## Madness (Oct 11, 2008)

Well i am a Wolf/Demon so i guess i count. Although judging by the posts so far in this thread i think i am the most bizzare mix of species so far.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a dog, is that close enough? **Sheepish smile**

Well, actually, I don't have a fursona, but I'm seriously thinking feral corgi/barn owl hybrid. =3


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Timber wolf here! Though my fur is pure white.
Feral most of the time but got an anthro version too. I prefer being feral but anthro's are fun and awesome. xD


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Lots of wolves  *tail wag, kicks leg when ears are scratched* Nice to meet all of you! ^^ You too Nargle, Corgis are cute :3 Pembroke or Cardigan?
By the way...steak sounds good right about now >>


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi FTW!!! =D

**Gnaws on steak** =3


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Journey (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if this counts but my fursona use to be wolf and since gargoyles aren't sapose to be out and about during the day I usually turn back into one in daylight


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by shebawolf145  
*walks up shyly, sits in front of you* I'm a wolf/husky mix with blue eyes and i'm a feral wolf most of the time 

*tail wag* You're the only feral, other than myself, that I've met ^^ Hi! 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ainoko  
Don't know if I count, but here goes. 

I am a Dire wolf/Black Cheetah hybrid 

That's cool, I've never heard of that mix before 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Xipoid  
You make me curious how many there actually are on here. 

Yus.
__________________

Yeah it is, I have known that my furona had the best traits of my two favorite species for the longest time.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Journey said:


> I don't know if this counts but my fursona use to be wolf and since gargoyles aren't sapose to be out and about during the day I usually turn back into one in daylight


That's interesting  Wolf by day, gargoyle by night >3


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Yeah it is, I have known that my furona had the best traits of my two favorite species for the longest time.


 
Awesome :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

Ello, Go by Des by many but prefer Crysis. Blood-Wolf/Easter Dragon Hybrid, I have a feral form but dont change to that form much. How do you do


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

I love eastern dragons!  That must be an awesome-looking hybrid. 
Pretty decent, yourself?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> I love eastern dragons!  That must be an awesome-looking hybrid.
> Pretty decent, yourself?


oh just having deep thoughts and trying to figure myself more,
I choosed Eastern Dragons to mix with cause other wolves that mixed with Dragons often chose the Western one, and I myself prefer Eastern over Western.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh just having deep thoughts and trying to figure myself more,
> I choosed Eastern Dragons to mix with cause other wolves that mixed with Dragons often chose the Western one, and I myself prefer Eastern over Western.


Dare to be different >3


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Dare to be different >3


so far I only know I'm the only Draolf that is mixed with Eastern, =D I'm a rare Breed in a common species


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Screw the canine family, Imma hyena! X3

But seriously, wolves are amazing and fun to write about. I may end up putting a wolf character in my new novel. ^.^


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> so far I only know I'm the only Draolf that is mixed with Eastern, =D I'm a rare Breed in a common species




Very true, just like my species: Cheolfs


----------



## Exedus (Oct 11, 2008)

_*Sways tail happily as I approach*
_Hi I'm an anthro black/white Siberian Husky. Bark Bark


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

Exedus said:


> _*Sways tail happily as I approach*
> _Hi I'm an anthro black/white Siberian Husky. Bark Bark



*Pounces you and gives you kitty licks*


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> *play bow, tail wag* Sadly enough ;-;



*stops and play bows back then springs into the air* I also have an anthro version so that when people draw me they can choose...alot of people do the anthro version though.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> so far I only know I'm the only Draolf that is mixed with Eastern, =D I'm a rare Breed in a common species


That's always fun ^^


Shenzi said:


> Screw the canine family, Imma hyena! X3
> 
> But seriously, wolves are amazing and fun to write about. I may end up putting a wolf character in my new novel. ^.^


Hyenas are cute too!  
Though I'm only focusing on one story at the moment (which I WILL finish! Almost there!) which has nothing to do with animals, and another (which is human yaoi), I started one from a wolf's point of view a few months back :3 My problem is I lose interest and quit writing them often x_X; all except the story I'm focusing on right now.


Exedus said:


> _*Sways tail happily as I approach*_
> Hi I'm an anthro black/white Siberian Husky. Bark Bark


*wags tail* Hi! ^^ Huskies are pretty :3


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> *stops and play bows back then springs into the air* I also have an anthro version so that when people draw me they can choose...alot of people do the anthro version though.


*rolls onto back and wiggles* I'd imagine so, most furries draw anthro. :3 I don't have an anthro form though, no one draws me anyways ^^ So I dont have to worry 'bout that.


----------



## Exedus (Oct 11, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> *Pounces you and gives you kitty licks*



*sits there and lets you lick, murring along happily*


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi - I am The Timber Wolf, here for your service.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> KiteKatsumi - I am The Timber Wolf, here for your service.


Awesome  It seems like there's a lot of Timber Wolves here. I fit in halfway, species wise X3 What's up?


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 11, 2008)

*walks in*
Oh my such cute wolfies :3 *scratchies for everyone*
Im a Grey Wolf/Husky hybrid.
But im an anthro, not a quad :<


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> *walks in*
> Oh my such cute wolfies :3 *scratchies for everyone*
> Im a Grey Wolf/Husky hybrid.
> But im an anthro, not a quad :<


*kicks leg*
Anthros are cool too  Hi! ^^


----------



## Kano (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello there sister wolf! ^^
I can be both quad and anthro and I am a grey wolf c:


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Kano said:


> Hello there sister wolf! ^^
> I can be both quad and anthro and I am a grey wolf c:


Hi! ^^ 
Nice  Do you perfer one form over the other?


----------



## Kano (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Hi! ^^
> Nice  Do you perfer one form over the other?



Yeah, I prefer quad, it's easier for me to draw c:


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Kano said:


> Yeah, I prefer quad, it's easier for me to draw c:


Ah ^^ I like feral better. For my fursona at least. In being an animal, I don't want too many human traits...the only one she has really is the ability to talk (only through her mind though).


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a straight up arctic wolf here!


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Just a straight up arctic wolf here!


Just like one of my best friends!  Do you know WeisseEdelweiss?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Ah ^^ I like feral better. For my fursona at least. In being an animal, I don't want too many human traits...the only one she has really is the ability to talk (only through her mind though).



I can go Homid/human, Crinos/digitigrade anthro and Lupus/quad/feral. Each form depends on my mood.


----------



## Joshhighloper (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn, you guys ate those sausages fast. Guess I should cook some more.
*Wacks paws that get too close whilst cooking is continuing*


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I can go Homid/human, Crinos/digitigrade anthro and Lupus/quad/feral. Each form depends on my mood.


Cool :3


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Joshhighloper said:


> Damn, you guys ate those sausages fast. Guess I should cook some more.
> *Wacks paws that get too close whilst cooking is continuing*


 
Haha XD What about muzzles, for us ferals? XP *bites steak while you slap the paws of anthros, runs off and gnaws*


----------



## Emil (Oct 11, 2008)

Im a wolf. Alot of people seem to mistake me for a grey fox. Its kinda annoying. And I have no real idea why people think Im a fox


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Im a wolf. Alot of people seem to mistake me for a grey fox. Its kinda annoying. And I have no real idea why people think Im a fox


Hi ^^
That's odd...I don't know why people'd mistake a wolf as a grey fox either o.o;


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> *walks up shyly, sits in front of you* I'm a wolf/husky mix with blue eyes and i'm a feral wolf most of the time


 
*barks and wags his tail happily* there are many ferals out there but most dont talk about. im a tricolor border collie wolf mix. i look more like a collie exept for my bright green eyes and sixe. for a while i was an anthro but over time, i learned i was more feral then anything. so now thats who i will always be


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Im a wolf. Alot of people seem to mistake me for a grey fox. Its kinda annoying. And I have no real idea why people think Im a fox



A gray fox? How is this possible?



I've been called a husky and a badger before. Husky I can understand... but badger?


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> *barks and wags his tail happily* there are many ferals out there but most dont talk about. im a tricolor border collie wolf mix. i look more like a collie exept for my bright green eyes and sixe. for a while i was an anthro but over time, i learned i was more feral then anything. so now thats who i will always be


*wags tail* Tricolors are always pretty ^^ 



Xipoid said:


> A gray fox? How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a husky and a badger before. Husky I can understand... but badger?


A gray fox is a species of fox. 
Yeah, a husky is understandable...but a badger? XD Alrighty then.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> *wags tail* Tricolors are always pretty ^^


 
yes i would agree but im not a tipical tricolor. look at my picture and you will see that i have very unique markings


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 11, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> yes i would agree but im not a tipical tricolor. look at my picture and you will see that i have very unique markings


Nice! ^^


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 11, 2008)

Emil said:


> Im a wolf. Alot of people seem to mistake me for a grey fox. Its kinda annoying. And I have no real idea why people think Im a fox


 
now that confuses me  since there size and body structure difference does make it easier to tell them apart, let alone how there personalityis are does give a big givaway


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 11, 2008)

Timber wolf. Ya.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 11, 2008)

If it counts, I was a wolf very briefly, it was my first fursona. Then when I saw that every third person seemed to be a wolf, I just said to myself, "Fuck this, weasel tiemz!"

And to the guy above me, your avatar looks very, very, _very_ familiar... o.-


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 11, 2008)

*pulls up a chair and starts some chai tea* I'm a chocolate brown timber wolf. Sometimes I am feral, sometimes bipedal.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> A gray fox is a species of fox.
> Yeah, a husky is understandable...but a badger? XD Alrighty then.



I meant how he could be confused for a gray fox.




Yes, apparently the coloring scheme on my persona has a striking resemblance to a badger, even though it only shares the colors and not pattern... (not to mention he has the whole canine face thing going)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2008)

*sipping tea* quite


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 12, 2008)

*Grins with his massive, off-white jaw set, and looking amongst the pack of wolves* 
I wish I was still a pup, still playful and all. 
*Looking up at the moon*
Still a delight to see joy in the world.
*Wags tail at a slow, lazy pace, showing some happiness, and showing some thought*


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 12, 2008)

depends on the time of day, but if I'm feeling less cynical then usual or if I feel motivated/inspired to do anything, I'm in my wolf state, otherwise I'm my boring boring Korean human self :\


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Lots of replies while I was snoozing o.o; 
Hi everybody ^^


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

*Raises paw* I'm a Wolf/Husky hybrid! Does that count?



Inices said:


> what does feral mean?


Feral is where the character is mostly like the animal in that it walks on all fours, has the same anatomy etc, but has human-like facial expressions. So to differentiate between feral and anthro.. Anthros are: The loony toons. Ferals are: Balto, Simba, Kenai etc. You get the idea.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes :3 Hi!


----------



## Jack (Oct 12, 2008)

Grey wolf & red fox hybrid.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

amazing how many people are still on when one curles up in a ball to fall asleep


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> amazing how many people are still on when one curles up in a ball to fall asleep


Time zones are a bitch.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Time zones are a bitch.


 
yes they are but what are you going to do about it


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 12, 2008)

Jack said:


> Grey wolf & red fox hybrid.



YAY!!!!! Another hybrid!!!!! Is you a Folf or a Wolx?


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> yes they are but what are you going to do about it


Everything you could possibly imagine!


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Time zones are annoying, indeed. 
Hi Jack!


----------



## Jack (Oct 12, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> YAY!!!!! Another hybrid!!!!! Is you a Folf or a Wolx?



 Folf, I guess.





KiteKatsumi said:


> Time zones are annoying, indeed.
> Hi Jack!



sup?


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Jack said:


> sup?


Not too much. You?


----------



## Jack (Oct 12, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Not too much. You?



Just fumbling about the computer.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Time zones are annoying, indeed.
> Hi Jack!


 
so far i have been able to deal with it by keeping in mind where my friends live so i know when to get on


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> so far i have been able to deal with it by keeping in mind where my friends live so i know when to get on


Yeah, it helps to at least know how many hours apart you are. England, I know, is 5 hours ahead of me. I had a friend there, it was hard to find times where we could both be online because of school and whatnot.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Yeah, it helps to at least know how many hours apart you are. England, I know, is 5 hours ahead of me. I had a friend there, it was hard to find times where we could both be online because of school and whatnot.


 
yes but thats what the weekends and staying up late once in a while helps


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> yes but thats what the weekends and staying up late once in a while helps


Indeed :3


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *sipping tea* quite


 
Hey... I need that to remain calm. *chucks a teacup at Kaiser* Give it back!


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 12, 2008)

Canis Lupus (aka Grey Wolf). Since they are the ones who live in my area, I have chosen that kind.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Canis Lupus (aka Grey Wolf). Since they are the ones who live in my area, I have chosen that kind.


Cool :3 I don't know if wolves live in my state anymore. There's defenetely coyotes and coydogs, though. I know there -used- to be wolves...


----------



## Joshhighloper (Oct 12, 2008)

Sausages are ready!
*Throws them in the air*
Catch!
*Noms one he kept*
Nom Nom Nom


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 12, 2008)

*catches and noms*


----------



## Makyui (Oct 13, 2008)

What's with all the roleplaying? 

Makyui's a wolf. Grey wolf, though I've been thinking about making her a red wolf, or a partial red wolf. I haven't decided, though.


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

So, tomorrow is the full moon I think.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 13, 2008)

Makyui said:


> Makyui's a wolf. Grey wolf, though I've been thinking about making her a red wolf, or a partial red wolf. I haven't decided, though.


It'd be unique if you did add some red wolf in there ^^ Not very common. Hello ^^


Tagwyn said:


> So, tomorrow is the full moon I think.


Nice!


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> So, tomorrow is the full moon I think.


Yeah I think so to,from here last night's moon was awesome.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 13, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Cool :3 I don't know if wolves live in my state anymore. There's defenetely coyotes and coydogs, though. I know there -used- to be wolves...



We had wolves here a long time ago, then they diapered. Could be that they hunted them all down but I don't know. Since about 20-30 years ago they returned, some say that they are implanted by forest owners that didn't want their wood to be eaten all up by the elks, other say that they traveled from Russia/Finland. And now they are the quite some troubel makers in my area.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 13, 2008)

yesterday was a full moon near me *aroooooooooooooooooooooooo* lol
and im a fellow wolf so there woooooooo


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 13, 2008)

Joshhighloper said:


> Sausages are ready!
> *Throws them in the air*
> Catch!
> *Noms one he kept*
> Nom Nom Nom


 
FOOD *catches one and chews it down*


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 14, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> FOOD *catches one and chews it down*



*looks around* missed them.... *walks over to some of the wolves, giving them sad puppy eyes*


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

I went outside with my decaf coffee and watched the full moon under a blanket last night. It was great! *wags his tail in a slow, contented fashion*


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 14, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> *looks around* missed them.... *walks over to some of the wolves, giving them sad puppy eyes*


 
*looks up and smiles before pushing the other half to you* here you go, there is always enough to go around


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> *looks up and smiles before pushing the other half to you* here you go, there is always enough to go around


 
*steals the other half, then manages to trip over, breaking his glasses and rolling into an awkward position, unconsious.*


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 14, 2008)

Cascading-Eclipse said:


> *steals the other half, then manages to trip over, breaking his glasses and rolling into an awkward position, unconsious.*


 
*Walks over and picks up the half sausage and brings it back to shebawolf*


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

*growls in frustration and goes to the grill to make some barbeque marinated shesh-kebobs* (My specialty)


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 14, 2008)

lol, well thats what you get for trying to take form a lovely wolf like Shebawolf


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> lol, well thats what you get for trying to take form a lovely wolf like Shebawolf


 
*mimicks you childishly* Well, then you can't have any. Pheh.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 15, 2008)

The lupine population of the furry fandom is staggering...

And that is why I take time from making-love by hunting them down and selling their pelts on EBAY and the black market.


:3


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 15, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> The lupine population of the furry fandom is staggering...
> 
> And that is why I take time from making-love by hunting them down and selling their pelts on EBAY and the black market.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I always liked fried squid. Want to join us?


----------



## Madness (Oct 15, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> The lupine population of the furry fandom is staggering...
> 
> And that is why I take time from making-love by hunting them down and selling their pelts on EBAY and the black market.
> 
> ...



Can i have a pelt? Although preferably not my own.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 15, 2008)

JC4x4trucks said:


> lol, well thats what you get for trying to take form a lovely wolf like Shebawolf



Aww *nuzzles and then lays down to eat* thank you hun


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm a black/grey furred anthro. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 15, 2008)

Cascading-Eclipse said:


> Well, I always liked fried squid. Want to join us?



Gladly, but I'll lead you to the grill first ^w^


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 15, 2008)

Kyellan said:


> Hey all, I'm a black/grey furred anthro. Nice to meet you all.



Hiya


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 15, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> Aww *nuzzles and then lays down to eat* thank you hun


 
*nuzzles back and licks your muzzle* your welcome

and seratuhl if you try to get my fur, ill have squid on the menu


----------



## ravage (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a timber wolf living in the unloveable state of new jersey and looking for any furry's who live in my town of toms river new jersey


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

I drew what is my wolf fursona on my main FA page, but he looks.....different, because he is from Mars maybe idk. I didn't realize that my name was after a candy company and I love chocolate!!!


----------



## Xeans (Oct 29, 2008)

Timber or Grey wolf here, either anthro or feral depending on my mood.
Umm.... Welcome!


----------



## Reconwulf (Oct 29, 2008)

Im a wolf to..........jus throwing that out there lol


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a werewolf. Sup!?

...idk...


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 29, 2008)

Not a were, but I'm a wolf too. Gotta love the awesomeness that is us. X3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 30, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'm a werewolf. Sup!?
> 
> ...idk...



Haven't seen another were here besides me.

Hi.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 30, 2008)

*high five*


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am an half animal anthro white wolf.


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 13, 2008)

White wolves are so cool.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Just your plain everyday innocent wolf here.  Southern red wolf to be exact, except im white not red.....wonder if I should find a crayon to fix that.

And I do recover the real kind of wolf.  I have 4 right now.  been doing it a long time.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 14, 2008)

Reporting in.


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 14, 2008)

anthro gray wolf here


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a feral.... but I'm not a wolf... I'm an Ocelot! ^_^


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 14, 2008)

Im feral but im a blue fox.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 14, 2008)

Furry on the outside, robotic on the inside. I even double as a wireless internet hub!


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Kye Vixen said:


> Im feral but im a blue fox.


 

foxes are kewl.....and they taste good too!:twisted:


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe I can stay rooted in this one. Hehe.

Red wolf here. :3


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 15, 2008)

wolf on good days
tiger on all other occasions


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 15, 2008)

Gray wolf here! White fur on chest and point of the tail. a bit of black HAIR, (yes, hair) on the head and a black goatie too.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 15, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> foxes are kewl.....and they taste good too!:twisted:


 
I know i do i've been told  lol


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 15, 2008)

Blue and White arctic wolf, nice to meet you all


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Kye Vixen said:


> I know i do i've been told  lol


 

sample please?!


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

and welcome Ice.  nice avatar.


----------



## talakestreal (Nov 16, 2008)

At the moment, I'm running around as my feral wolf-self. Pulled her out of the old brain and dusted her off for a bit of running around FA. 

Her name's Nikura, she's a shadow-wolf.  Literally, lol.  Haven't drawn her in forever though, so all I have is the picture that the avatar is based off of, and it's not even drawn by me, lol.  

Felt like stretching the old creative muscles today, thus bringing her out for a bit. ^__^


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 7, 2008)

another wolf here ^_^

erm im not really any specific kind of wolf, just a southlander.
i has gold-ish fur with dark brown markings and white paws. and somehow theres a pawprint on my face...

anyone want a cookie? *starts munching*


----------



## k-clements (Dec 7, 2008)

I may be a wolf! I'm not sure... I ams till trying to decide. >.>


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> another wolf here ^_^
> 
> erm im not really any specific kind of wolf, just a southlander.
> i has gold-ish fur with dark brown markings and white paws. and somehow theres a pawprint on my face...
> ...



hello fellow wolf with the cookies 

you are the rare cookiewolf


----------



## Wolf-Fang (Dec 8, 2008)

Do Werewolves count?


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 8, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> hello fellow wolf with the cookies
> 
> you are the rare cookiewolf


 
yush i is! 

~proud to be a choco-addict~


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Wolf-Fang said:


> Do Werewolves count?


if their educated to know how to count


----------



## Ruqqo (Jan 11, 2009)

i just joined, but I'm a wolf =3 and proud of it ^_^

Wolves Rock!


----------



## Xeans (Jan 11, 2009)

Pure Timber ^..^
I switch between anthro and feral depending on my mood


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 11, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> yush i is!
> 
> ~proud to be a choco-addict~




we canine species don't mix well with chocolate considering its lethal...


Anyway -looks around- there certainly alot of wolves running around, guess ill just add to that. Im a mix of artic wolf and tundra wolf. Depsite the fact that im fairly friendly i seem to...well...scare others away...-shrugs yawning a bit before laying down watching the other wolves- i am normally feral but will go to non feral if i have nothing to do.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 11, 2009)

rrrrrrrg.... my least favorite fact of life. It's just one of those things- I love chocolate to death, and I _can_ have some amount of it, but if I eat too much I usually get so sick it's nausiating.

And most wolves _usually_ don't mix with other non-canids. Especially dragons and humans.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> And most wolves _usually_ don't mix with other non-canids. Especially dragons and humans.


 

sure we do hun, I mean dragons taste good with a little bbq sauce and well humans are good for cleaning up the mess!

But we do mix well with other wolves.....just depends on the time of year.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm an anthro grey/white timber wolf ^.^


----------



## eevachu (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to identify with wolves, then I turned 7. 

_I joke, I joke._  Not a canid in the slightest, but I do have a wolfsona prowling around due for a revamp.  I was thinking a Mackenzie Valley Wolf and Maned Wolf cross; just to make it silly. xP


----------



## Sektor_ (Jan 12, 2009)

Eurasian wolf...switch between anthro and feral when I feel like it...


----------



## Omny87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to be a wolf, but then I got taken to the shelter, was housebroken, got my collar and tags, went through about four thousand years of selective breeding, and now I'm a Great Dane.


----------

